# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > مبتدی: استفاده از سایت های فلش برای درست کردن یک اتوران

## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوستان من قصد دارم که یه راهنمای فلش برای یک نرم افزار تهیه کنم و میخوام که اونو داخل یه سی دی بریزم و گذاشتن سی دی داخل سی دی رام اجرا بشه و فایل های فلش اجرا بشن و کاربر بتونه با کلیک بر روی آیکون های موجود به قسمت های مختلف بره 
داخل اینترنت جستجو کردم و یه سری سایت های فلش گرفتم که تقریبا به اون چیزی که میخواستم نزدیک بودن حال ان شاالله اگه بدردمخوردن باز ازتون کمک خواهم خواست و راهنمایی خواهم گرفت 
الان سوال و مشکلم اینه که آیا میتونم از اون فایل ها و سورس ها برای درست کردن اون چیزی که میخوام استفاده کنم؟اگه جواب مثبته باید از کدوم فایل ها شروع کنم؟
فایل با چه فرمتی؟
ایا متن فارسی را هم میتونم با macro media 8  استفاده کنم؟چطور؟
توجه کنید که من نمیخوام فایل هام داخل یه مرورگر اجرا بشن من میخوام در صورتی که فلش نصب باشه روی سیستم خودشون اجرا بشن و اگر هم فلش نصب نیست شروع کنه به نصب فلش و بعد از نصب فایل اجرا بشه 
یه چیزی مثه سیاستی که داخل سی دی های king یا lord هستش 
وقتی که سی دی را میذارید لگه فلش نصب نباشه میگه در حال نصب فلش و بعد از اون فایل اجرا میشه و کاربر مثلا روی هر گزینه ای که کلیک کرد محتویاتی که برای اون ایتم در نظر گرفته شده نشون داده میشه 

کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

ممنونتون میشم 
مرسی

----------


## ehsanes

سلام



> دوستان من قصد دارم که یه راهنمای فلش برای یک نرم افزار تهیه کنم و میخوام  که اونو داخل یه سی دی بریزم و گذاشتن سی دی داخل سی دی رام اجرا بشه و  فایل های فلش اجرا بشن و کاربر بتونه با کلیک بر روی آیکون های موجود به  قسمت های مختلف بره


شما باید فایل exe از برنامتون تهیه کنید یا از داخل فلش exe بگیرید یا اگه نیاز بود فایل swf به نرم افزار های دیگه ببرید از اونجا خروجی exe بگیرید


```
[autorun]
open=نام فایل.exe
icon=icon.ico
```




> لان سوال و مشکلم اینه که آیا میتونم از اون فایل ها و سورس ها برای درست  کردن اون چیزی که میخوام استفاده کنم؟اگه جواب مثبته باید از کدوم فایل ها  شروع کنم؟
> فایل با چه فرمتی؟


بله شما باید فایل fla با نرم افزار فلش باز کنید و تغییرات اونجا انجام بدید



> ایا متن فارسی را هم میتونم با macro media 8  استفاده کنم؟چطور؟


بله میشه 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?359150



> وجه کنید که من نمیخوام فایل هام داخل یه مرورگر اجرا بشن من میخوام در  صورتی که فلش نصب باشه روی سیستم خودشون اجرا بشن و اگر هم فلش نصب نیست  شروع کنه به نصب فلش و بعد از نصب فایل اجرا بشه 
> یه چیزی مثه سیاستی که داخل سی دی های king یا lord هستش


ctrl+shift+f12 بزن اونجا نوع خروجی کار مشخص کن swf یا exe باشه تیک html وردار
تو فلش نمیتونی مستقیما چک کنی که فلش پلیر نصب هست یا نه باید از یک نرم افزار کمکی مثل mdm zinc یا mmb و ... استفاده کنی با یک زبون برنامه نویسی هم مثل دلفی سی شارپ وی بی و ... هم میشه اما اگر خروجی exe مستقیما از نرم افزار فلش گرفتی دیگه نیازی نیست که چک کنی (کد سی شارپ فرستاده بودم)

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
بابت کمک ، راهنمایی و وقت و انرژی و توجهی که صرف کردید ممنونم 
دوست عزیز فقط نگفتی که من میتونم از تمپلیت های سایت ها فلش استفاده کنم؟و اگر جواب مثبته باید کدوم فایلشو ادیت کنم؟

مرسی

----------


## ehsanes

> دوست عزیز فقط نگفتی که من میتونم از تمپلیت های سایت ها فلش استفاده کنم؟و اگر جواب مثبته باید کدوم فایلشو ادیت کنم؟


بله میشه شما باید فایل با پسوند fla باز کنید و تغییرات اونجا انجام بدید

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوست عزیز من فایل با فرمت fla را با macro media flash 8  باز میکنم اما این ارور را میده
به نظرت مشکل از کجاس؟
unexpected file format
ممنون

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوستان فايلي را كه ميخوام اديت كنم و نميشه را راتون ميذارم 
لطف ميشه بفرماييد كجا بايد اديتش كنم و چرا براي من ارور unexpected file format‌ميزنه؟
فايل
مرسي

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام
دوستان يعني هيچ كسي راه حلي واسه اين مشكل نداره؟
واقعا كسي ه همچين مشكلي برنخورده؟

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
يعني واقعا كسي نميدونه كه چرا اين فرمت را نميشناسه؟

هيچ كس تا حالا به اين مشكل برنخورده؟
فايل از نوع فلش هستش اما با macro media flash 8  باز نميشه 

خواهش ميكنم يه نفر كمك كنه


ممنون

----------


## a.golzar66

چون ورژن فایل فلش fla بیشتر از فلش 8 هست

----------

